# Norway maple and saw dust



## diltree (Aug 10, 2005)

I looked at a Norway maple that had saw dust at the base of the tree........no defoliation, very little dead wood, and no signs i could see of pests........it must be a pest, but I'm not sure which one, i am leaning toward carpenter ants......any other ideas????


----------



## kf_tree (Aug 10, 2005)

any pics? did you see any bore holes? the aisian long horn like those norways. i've seen a few down this way.....it looks like you emptied a few pockets of saw dust apound the base of the tree.


----------



## diltree (Aug 11, 2005)

When the customer called me i thought at first asian long horned beetles( thats the big buzz pest in our area) but im not sure thats the problem.....there is seriously no sign of pests except the sawdust


----------



## jmack (Aug 31, 2005)

kf_tree said:


> any pics? did you see any bore holes? the aisian long horn like those norways. i've seen a few down this way.....it looks like you emptied a few pockets of saw dust apound the base of the tree.


kf if you have Asian Longhorned Beetle in Orange county call the USDA ASAP yo


----------



## tordon22 (Sep 1, 2005)

Black Carpenter Ants in area?


----------



## treeseer (Sep 2, 2005)

diltree said:


> .there is seriously no sign of pests except the sawdust


Where there's sawdust, there's gotta be holes. I need magnification to see close detail; try it.


----------



## kf_tree (Sep 3, 2005)

jmack said:


> kf if you have Asian Longhorned Beetle in Orange county call the USDA ASAP yo



i cut down in brooklyn..........i saw them right before the clear cutting of greenpoint. i spoke to a guy from the dept of agriculture about it back then. he showed up at my yard as part of an investigation.


----------

